# Bonjour from NE England



## 50sqnwop/ag (Aug 8, 2010)

evening all, well another forum another username, interested in all aspects of ww2 but mainly RAF BC having had a relative that served in it.

M


----------



## Colin1 (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi
Whereabouts in the NE?


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 8, 2010)

Welcome to the family mate!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi and welcome. As Colin said, whereabouts? We're both renegade Geordies, in different parts of the UK.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 8, 2010)

Welcome. Many of us are from all around the UK.


----------



## magnu (Aug 8, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## 50sqnwop/ag (Aug 8, 2010)

west of bishop A, but from east anglia...


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 8, 2010)

Gnomey said:


> Welcome. Many of us are from all around the UK.




I'm not. 

Welcome!


----------



## Colin1 (Aug 8, 2010)

50sqnwop/ag said:


> west of bishop A, but from east anglia...


I've got no idea
what's west of Bishop Auckland except Spennymoor


----------



## 50sqnwop/ag (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm not drawing a map to my front door  all thiefs around this area 

M


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 8, 2010)

Welcome to the forum !!!


----------



## Colin1 (Aug 8, 2010)

Colin1 said:


> I've got no idea
> what's west of Bishop Auckland except Spennymoor


Though to be fair
Spennymoor's to the east


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 8, 2010)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 9, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


Wheels


----------



## Njaco (Aug 9, 2010)

50sqnwop/ag said:


> I'm not drawing a map to my front door  all thiefs around this area
> 
> M



Core!! He knows us already!!! 

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 9, 2010)

Welcome aboard mate!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 9, 2010)

G'day mate, welcome to the family from a globe trotting Lancastrian


----------



## rochie (Aug 9, 2010)

hello and welcome


----------



## Loiner (Aug 9, 2010)

We spent a couple of nice weekends in that part of the world last year, it really is a beautiful part of the country. One was at Witton Castle, a great castle, park and surrounding countryside, were planning to visit again later this year.






Anyway, we digress. Welcome from the Yorkshire capital.


----------



## 50sqnwop/ag (Aug 9, 2010)

cheers for that, so thats what that place looks like hoizontally as apposed to GEarth!


----------



## Colin1 (Aug 9, 2010)

Loiner said:


> We spent a couple of nice weekends in that part of the world last year, it really is a beautiful part of the country. One was at Witton Castle, a great castle, park and surrounding countryside, were planning to visit again later this year.


Know the place well
it's adjoined to Witton-le-wear where a few of my schoolfriends either lived or congregated. We did all our underage drinking in Witton Castle.
Well, some of it...


----------



## mandoman (Aug 13, 2010)

Welcome! Here comes the rain....AGAIN!!!


----------



## Oggie2620 (Sep 7, 2010)

East Anglias quite a big area... Where originally?


----------



## tail end charlie (Sep 7, 2010)

Colin1 said:


> I've got no idea
> what's west of Bishop Auckland except Spennymoor



Thas only Yakers west of Bishop Auckland, and my first girl friend came from spennymoor it all ended when I had my appendix removed.


----------

